# taco and breakfast fatties



## johnnyb99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Second time around making a fattie. Decided to do 2 of em this time.
Taco version:
Beef for the roll
Cream cheese, refried beans, black olives, poblano peppers and chedder cheese.

Breakfast:
Hot pork sausage, cream cheese, eggs, ham, hasbrowns, poblano peppers.

Big news is that this is my first use with the AMNPS!













20150102_134802.jpg



__ johnnyb99
__ Jan 4, 2015


















20150102_135249.jpg



__ johnnyb99
__ Jan 4, 2015


















20150102_141020.jpg



__ johnnyb99
__ Jan 4, 2015


















20150102_142119.jpg



__ johnnyb99
__ Jan 4, 2015


















20150102_144055.jpg



__ johnnyb99
__ Jan 4, 2015


















20150104_160541.jpg



__ johnnyb99
__ Jan 4, 2015


















20150104_160551.jpg



__ johnnyb99
__ Jan 4, 2015


















20150104_160621.jpg



__ johnnyb99
__ Jan 4, 2015


----------



## bear55 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice job.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 5, 2015)

I'll be over for some leftovers !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 5, 2015)

Should be tasty, nice weave on your bacon! I prefer the diagonal weave but so few do it.


----------



## b-one (Jan 5, 2015)

Looking good! Can't wait for the sliced shots!


----------



## johnnyb99 (Jan 8, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Should be tasty, nice weave on your bacon! I prefer the diagonal weave but so few do it.


I really llke that diagonal weave too.  Looks much prettier!  But I do have to admit I did have a good amount more difficulty getting that rolled up.


----------



## johnnyb99 (Jan 8, 2015)

b-one said:


> Looking good! Can't wait for the sliced shots!


As you requested!













breakfast fattie.jpg



__ johnnyb99
__ Jan 8, 2015


----------



## b-one (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks like they turned out amazing!! Congrats!


----------

